# okular druckt nicht farbig / Anzeige von eps-Dateien

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe in letzter Zeit zunehmend Kummer mit okular:

```
[I] kde-base/okular

     Available versions:  (4) 4.10.5 (~)4.11.1^t

       {aqua chm crypt debug djvu ebook +handbook +jpeg +pdf +postscript +tiff}

     Installed versions:  4.11.1(4)^t(18:52:08 11.09.2013)(crypt ebook handbook jpeg pdf postscript tiff -aqua -chm -debug -djvu)

     Homepage:            http://okular.kde.org http://www.kde.org/applications/graphics/okular

     Description:         Okular is an universal document viewer based on KPDF for KDE 4.

```

Zum einen druckt er bei mir PDF-Dateien nicht mehr farbig (obwohl er sie am Bildschirm noch richtig anzeigt), zudem zeigt er eps-Dateien als Treppchengrafik an, obwohl sie das eigentlich gar nicht sein sollten.

Auch diese Test-PDF-Datei wirft er komplett schwarz/weiss aus. Ich habe bereits den Printoutmode auf farbig geändert, cups, hplip & Co neu gebaut, den Drucker im CUPS gelöscht und neu einrichtet, aber es hilft alles nichts. Drucke aus anderen Programmen hingegen sind und bleiben farbig, wenn gewünscht.

Zudem zeigt er eine EPS-Datei als Treppchengrafik an, die eigentlich einen eher anständigen runden Font haben sollte. 

All diese Symptome lassen mich vermuten, dass hier irgendwas im okular (oder anderen beteiligten Programmen) mächtig quer läuft.

Wer kann helfen, da einen Ansatzpunkt zu finden?

System ist ein tagesaktuelles Gentoo unstable.

----------

## franzf

Als ganz schneller Test: qpdfviw installieren. Wenn da alles passt liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich nur an okular.

Ansonsten: Drucken läuft wohl über cups. Gabs da ein Update? cups-filters? Oder sogar den Drucker-Treiber aktualisiert? (Welcher Drucker, btw.?)

Kommen nur PDFs als SW raus, oder ist auch der Druck aus Firefox heraus farblos?

Gab es ein poppler-update?

----------

## cryptosteve

Es handelt sich um einen HP PhotoSmart C7180. Die Updatefrage kann ich nicht schlüssig beantworten, da ich superselten aus okular drucke und noch viel seltener in Farbe. Von daher wird es sicher Updates gegeben haben - ob und welches für das Problem verantwortlich ist, kann ich aber nicht benennen. Und achja, die Schriften sehen übrigens auch schrottig aus.

Zudem habe ich zwischenzeitlich mit einem neuen User angefangen und testweise auch nochmal die okular-Konfiguration gelöscht, sodass auch hier Probleme ausgeschlossen werden können.

So, den Test mit qpdfview habe ich jetzt auch mal gemacht, der bekommt das 1a geregelt. Was schwarz sein soll, ist schwarz, die Farbe ist bunt. Und die Schriften sehen auch akurat aus.

----------

## franzf

Gut. qpdfview verwendet wie okular poppler für pdf und libspectre für postscript. Demnach sollten die Probleme bei okular zu suchen sein, bzw. das Drucken evtl. auch bei kdelibs.

Evtl. ist es auch nur ein Konfigurationsproblem, aber ich nehme an du hast sowohl die printer- als auch die postscript-settings durchgecheckt.

Weiter kann ich aber nicht direkt helfen (nur raten  :Wink: ) da ich kein KDE (mehr) verwende und auch nur nen schnöden SW-Laserdrucker habe.

----------

## cryptosteve

Trotzdem danke ... mit qpdfview habe ich erstmal 'ne schnelle Alternative, um überhaupt erstmal an meine Drucke zu kommen. Mal gucken, ob es sich vielleicht gänzlich als Ersatz für okular eignet, dann verklappe ich den erstmal für ein paar Wochen/Monate. 

In einer ruhigen Minute gehe ich da nochmal auf die Suche, wenn ich noch was finde, füge ich es im Thread nochmal an.

----------

